# WTB feeders in Raleigh



## Jeff (May 21, 2009)

I'm looking for starters or established cultures of any or all of the following species. Would like to pick up in the Triangle area. PM me if you can help.


Bean Beetles (Callosobruchus maculatus)
Firebrats (_Thermobia domestica_)
Mini Mealworms (_Tenebrio obscurus_)
Orange Woodlice (_Porcellio Sp._?)
White Woodlice (_Trichorhina tomentosa_)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Check your private messages--I live in Asheville.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

PM sent to you!!!


----------

